# Bolivar Royal Corona vs RASS and/or PSD4



## billybarue (Mar 20, 2006)

CA rated Boli RC #1 of their top 25 cigars for the year. I know, I know it's CA (Big grain of salt).

My question is for recommendations/comments for the Boli RC vs getting the RASS or PSD4. All seem to get great reviews. Happens to be a good price out there on the Boli's. Heading further down the slope I guess

Thanks,

BillyBarue


----------



## RedBaron (Nov 25, 2005)

If CA says it then it is 100% true. If you buy another box of cubans besides the one they say it will be seized. Please only buy CA approved items.
Thanks
Mngmnt




:r


----------



## ToddziLLa (Oct 17, 2005)

1) RASS
2) Boli RC
3) PSD4

:2


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

RC's are the best of the 3 for '06 box codes I have tried in the last 6 months. Best young cigar out of the three choices.


----------



## billybarue (Mar 20, 2006)

mosesbotbol said:


> RC's are the best of the 3 for '06 box codes I have tried in the last 6 months. Best young cigar out of the three choices.


Moses (Todd):

Thanks for the input. Moses (anyone else) --- do you think aging will change your order. Everything I read seems to say PSD4's age fantastically. Thanks, any other inputs about aging would be appreciated too in regard to these sticks.

Cheers,

BillyBarue


----------



## dadof3illinois (Nov 7, 2004)

Even though I'm not a big PSD4 fan I don't think you could wrong with any of these. There are plenty of reviews of each to read here on CS and top 25.

The PSD4 would be the choice of these if I were going to smoke them young. With 2-3 years of age I would go with the Boli RC and with 5 or more years the RASS is quite nice.


----------



## Funnymantrip (Oct 28, 2004)

This is a tough tough comparison. 
Boli Royal Corona I have been very please with. Great Bolivar Flavor, if you wanted a cigar that mirrored the PC but has a bit more to it, this is it for me, more than the BBF. 
Rass. I was hooked for a while. 

Recently I went back to the PSD4 after a long layoff. The first thing I said was why am I getting other robustos instead of this one. 

So my ranking
PSD4, BoliRC, Rass then a nice sized gap to the rest.


----------



## zemekone (Aug 1, 2004)

ToddziLLa said:


> 1) RASS
> 2) Boli RC
> 3) PSD4
> 
> :2


me too exactly... :2


----------



## billybarue (Mar 20, 2006)

Funnymantrip said:


> This is a tough tough comparison.
> Boli Royal Corona I have been very please with. Great Bolivar Flavor, if you wanted a cigar that mirrored the PC but has a bit more to it, this is it for me, more than the BBF. Rass. I was hooked for a while.
> 
> Recently I went back to the PSD4 after a long layoff. The first thing I said was why am I getting other robustos instead of this one.
> ...


 Interesting you should say that, becuase the reason I started considering the Boli RCs (compared to RASS and PSD4) was due to how much I liked a BBF I had a month or so ago (as well as the '06 BPC's I just got).


----------



## kheffelf (Jul 31, 2006)

mosesbotbol said:


> RC's are the best of the 3 for '06 box codes I have tried in the last 6 months. Best young cigar out of the three choices.


:tpd:


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

billybarue said:


> Moses (Todd):
> 
> Thanks for the input. Moses (anyone else) --- do you think aging will change your order.


Not sure there would any order if they were all well aged; each is a nice smoke (and different), and I have not had any of them with more 5 years age to them. All I can say as of right now, the Bolivar is the best one currently being distrobuted. I can say the Bolivar and RASS both seem different than they did 10 years ago; as smoking them fresh at both times. The RASS looks greener now, and RC looks better made and more polished.

None of these boxes are expensive, so if you have long term aging plans, just get one of each... You'll never have a problem of unloading them if you have to reallocate your finances due to the investment...


----------



## G-Man (Feb 20, 2004)

I love the Boli flavor profile. The RASS in my experience have been the most consistent stick to stick. The PSD4 has been really hit and miss with the ones that I have smoked. 

I sent you a PM.....


----------



## fpkjr (Mar 6, 2006)

This is always a good place to get a honest review
http://www.cigars-review.org/
Along with
http://www.top25cigar.com/


----------



## piperman (Sep 8, 2005)

I like the PSD4


----------



## Ermo (Jun 3, 2006)

I would say:

1. RASS
2. PSD4
3. RC

But only if the PSD4 has at least 2 years on it, any less than that and they suck., but with over 2 years they are a great cigar.


----------



## olotti (Jan 20, 2006)

Different strokes for... well you get the idea. I've been talking to people on other boards and this is what I've come up with. Boli RC's were great in early 06 but have become rather inconsistent as of the later batches, same with the PSD4.. Don't get me wrong while both are still very good the early 06 production for both brands seemed to be really stellar. I have smoked from a couple boxes of RASS and they are as consistent as they come. If you like RASS they are a good one to go with.


----------



## drevim (Dec 21, 2005)

ToddziLLa said:


> 1) RASS
> 2) Boli RC
> 3) PSD4
> 
> :2


Todd liking a RA product....no way!!!!


In my experience, his rankings are fair. But the 06 PSD4s are supposed to be great. Much like CA, opinions are all a grain of salt.


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

mosesbotbol said:


> RC's are the best of the 3 for '06 box codes I have tried in the last 6 months. Best young cigar out of the three choices.


I would have to agree. IMHO it is one of the best blended sticks I have had this year. Also every stick in the box has been PERFECT. Go with the Boli RC's. :2

ATL


----------



## billybarue (Mar 20, 2006)

olotti said:


> Different strokes for... well you get the idea. I've been talking to people on other boards and this is what I've come up with. Boli RC's were great in early 06 but have become rather inconsistent as of the later batches, same with the PSD4.. Don't get me wrong while both are still very good the early 06 production for both brands seemed to be really stellar. I have smoked from a couple boxes of RASS and they are as consistent as they come. If you like RASS they are a good one to go with.


Olotti brings up something I never thought of - how much can the flavor profile change over the year. Forgive the ignorance, but I have to assume tobacco is just like any other crop - it peaks at a certain time. Of course, I realize it is all aged (how long to age before the mix and roll), but it there has to be some variation over the year. Olotti make's it clear, if there has been a change it is slight.

In anyone's experience have you seen drastic differences in cigars with the same box year - I would think they would all be minor. Thanks for all the inputs. BTW the Boli RC's carried the day!!!!!!!!!!

BillyBarue


----------



## Navydoc (Jan 26, 2005)

billybarue said:


> Olotti brings up something I never thought of - how much can the flavor profile change over the year. Forgive the ignorance, but I have to assume tobacco is just like any other crop - it peaks at a certain time. Of course, I realize it is all aged (how long to age before the mix and roll), but it there has to be some variation over the year. Olotti make's it clear, if there has been a change it is slight.
> 
> In anyone's experience have you seen drastic differences in cigars with the same box year - I would think they would all be minor. Thanks for all the inputs. BTW the Boli RC's carried the day!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> BillyBarue


Usually it's 2 years from crop to roll. And yes....there is a difference between the early and late year productions (IMHO) the early - first quarter - seem to be better quality of construction even if the flavors are similar. Less of a difference over the last 2 years though...so do I have you totally confused


----------



## billybarue (Mar 20, 2006)

Nope, that is good info ---- thanks Doc.

Keep your head down over there and be safe.

BTW-------Go Air Force Beat Navy :ss 

Cheers,

BillyBarue


----------



## zonedar (Aug 2, 2006)

The Boli RC of 06 was pretty freaking good. Bought a couple boxes to lay away.


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

If you're talking about long-term aging and smoke-ability then I'd go with the RASS. Out of the 3, IMO, they age the best and after having sampled some aged RASS I asked myself why I ever smoked them under 3-5 years of age before LOL.

I'm personally a fan of the Boli RC as I prefer them over the PC's (blasphemy!) but I love 'em!!!


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

LasciviousXXX said:


> If you're talking about long-term aging and smoke-ability then I'd go with the RASS. Out of the 3, IMO, they age the best and _after having sampled some aged RASS_ I asked myself why I ever smoked them under 3-5 years of age before LOL.
> 
> I'm personally a fan of the Boli RC as I prefer them over the PC's (blasphemy!) but I love 'em!!!


This makes me laugh...


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

Bigwaved said:


> This makes me laugh...


MILF Hunter biatch!


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

PSD4s are, indeed, hit or miss. But when they're on, they're fantastic.
RASS never quite impressed me but I've only smoked them young. Rumor has it they age remarkably well. Boli RCs are great smokes and very consistent.

My ranking:
1) Boli RC
2) PSD4
3) RASS

The PSD4 would be number 1 if it weren't for the inconsistency.


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

pnoon said:


> PSD4s are, indeed, hit or miss. But when they're on, they're fantastic.
> RASS never quite impressed me but I've only smoked them young. Rumor has it they age remarkably well. Boli RCs are great smokes and very consistent.
> 
> My ranking:
> ...


:tpd: Imagine that!


----------



## stickman (Aug 15, 2006)

JL selection #2 just as good as all three


----------



## CrazyFool (Oct 2, 2005)

LAME ASS NUMBER ONE OF THE YEAR!!!!! WTF??? sorry i had to yell that.


1. RASS
2. Boli
3. PSD4


my true thoughts on robustos?

1. Hoyo de Monterrey Epicure no 2
2. Romeo y Julieta Short Churchill
3. RASS


----------



## drdice (Sep 11, 2006)

I've smoked all 3 as well....BUT I smoked the Boli early on and it kicked my ass....thus I don't have very fond memories of it.....but I will give it another try.

1. PSD4
2.Rass
3. Boli

I will echo someone elses comments that an Hoyo Epi#2 would be at the top of my list as well!


----------



## StudentSmoker (Apr 24, 2006)

ToddziLLa said:


> 1) RASS
> 2) Boli RC
> 3) PSD4
> 
> :2


Same here.


----------



## OB1 Stogie (Sep 29, 2006)

ToddziLLa said:


> 1) RASS
> 2) Boli RC
> 3) PSD4
> 
> :2


:tpd: :ss :ss :ss


----------

